# Sixers' Pre-Draft Workouts



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Four players arrived at the Sixers practice facility for the first day of pre-draft workouts. With Sixers Head Coach Jim O'Brien, President and General Manager Billy King, and Senior Vice President and Assistant General Manager Tony DiLeo among others looking on, prospective draftees, Anthony Frazier, David Hawkins, Damir Omerhodzic, and J.R. Smith conducted their workout.
> 
> Frazier, a 6-foot-9 forward from Division II Cheyney University and a Philadelphia native, only began his basketball career four years ago. He was just appreciative for the opportunity to workout for the Sixers.
> 
> ...


LINK 

No real information at all, I'll try to search and see what I can find tonight, hopefully they mention news about it in the newspapers tomorrow. It's only right, they can't just go and give us no idea about this, can they?

David Hawkins either did something good in this day of workouts, or he was simply an accessible local body with no place else to go, because he'll take part in the Monday Practice with Josh Childress, Jameer Nelson, and Ben Gordon.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Over the next few weeks, a quartet of prospective draftees will make their way to the 76ers practice facility to undergo one-on-one physical as well psychological workouts. The Sixers basketball operations department will use what they learn from these exercises to form their final player ranking for Draft night.
> 
> 76ers Senior Vice President and Assistant General Manager Tony DiLeo has seen his fair share of workouts in his 15 years with the Sixers.
> 
> ...


LINK 

A good article, that gives info on how the Sixers handle their workouts.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Sixers assistant general manager Tony DiLeo said he thought Frazier had promise, and didn't rule out bringing him back to participate with the Sixers' summer-league team.
> 
> "I think he has the will to become good," DiLeo said. "We see how much he developed in [a short] time, so it looks like he'll develop more. So I think that's a positive sign, that he's this good not having that experience from high school."
> 
> Sixers coach Jim O'Brien said he felt Frazier was "an instinctive scorer" who did some good things in one-on-one situations. But he conceded that he was looking more at Hawkins, the nation's No. 4 scorer in Division I last season, and 6-6 guard J.R. Smith, 18, of St. Benedict Prep in Newark, N.J.





> Besides Frazier, Hawkins and Smith, the fourth player to work out with the Sixers was 6-10 Damir Omerhodzic of Croatia, another 18-year-old. But Omerhodzic had banged up his right knee and left ankle in workouts, and was unable to do much on the court.
> 
> O'Brien was impressed with Hawkins, whom he called an NBA-caliber player because he can create his own shot and is strong. But he seemed surprised by Smith, a muscular 225-pounder who averaged 24 points in his senior year at St. Benedict's Prep.
> 
> "A lot of high school players, and young men that come out early on in their college career, do not have the type of body that he has right now," O'Brien said. "So I was very impressed with his body and with his strength and with his explosiveness."


LINK (reg. req.)

Not much information on the players we want to hear about. This article is mostly hype surrounding Anthony Frazier because he's a local product. I highly doubt we were looking into drafting Omerhodzic, but it's sorta dissapointing that he suffered an injury, that most likely prevented the team from running the two on two drills.

From the sounds of it, David Hawkins will be a rookie free agent signing by the Sixers. Outside of that, I don't think I could envision a reason for Hawkins to be invited to Monday's workout as well. Personally, I think he has an NBDL, CBA, USBL level game, so hopefully they don't put enough on this guy where he makes the team. He's a scorer, who's a high volume shooter, with little to no handle.

The comments on JR Smith, are curious, everyone else they gave some insight on the workout, and all O'Brien commented on was his body, strength and explosiveness. I don't want to jump the gun, but was it another bad workout, or did they see something positive that they want to play down? Interesting stuff.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Temple's David Hawkins and Cheyney (Pa.) University's Anthony Frazier were the others who worked out for the Sixers, who own the No. 9 pick in the June 24 draft.
> 
> Unlike the 6-foot-6, 228-pound Smith, who is projected to go anywhere from No. 17 to No. 26 in most mock drafts, and the 6-10 Omerhodzic, who may go in the second round, Hawkins and Frazier aren't even expected to be drafted.
> 
> ...





> "When you have a guy that's a prolific shooter like he is, you have to have that ability when they take that shot away, to explode by people and be strong enough when you get inside to take some hits," O'Brien said. "I think he's going to be able to do that."
> 
> Smith, one of 13 high school players who entered this year's draft, surely will be around when the Sixers make their pick, but it's unlikely they would use the ninth pick on him. However, it's possible they could trade down to get Smith.
> 
> ...


LINK

Sometimes people make comments, that I can't help but criticize. JR, "If it was about the money, I'd go to college and be a doctor or something like that"??! You get paid more for being a first round draft pick than that. What is he talking about?

Looks like I was wrong with my assumption, O'Brien did make more comments on JR Smith, but not exactly on his workout.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA | With ice packs taped to both his right knee and his left ankle, Damir Omerholdzic hobbled toward the table serving as an impromptu media podium Friday morning looking more like a battered veteran than the teenage international prospect he really is.
> 
> The 18-year-old Croatian, part of the opening act of the 76ers' version of ''Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?'' came to Philadelphia with the sprained ankle, the result of an earlier workout in Seattle where he also took a shot in the mouth. The icing on the knee was said to be routine.
> 
> ...





> The invitation list for Monday, the next workout, will generate a little more attention. Three potential lottery picks — St. Joseph's guard Jameer Nelson, Connecticut junior Ben Gordon, and Stanford junior Josh Childress — will visit along with Hawkins, who was invited back partly to even out the workout numbers but also because he impressed O'Brien at Friday's session — and because he asked for the opportunity to go against the others.
> 
> ''He wants to work against potential lottery picks; he wants to be seen against the best,'' O'Brien said of the 6-5, 230-pound Hawkins, the fourth-highest scorer in the country last season (24.4 points a game) and the third-highest scorer in Temple history.





> With Smith, O'Brien focused on his shooting release, which has reportedly been a concern in other workouts.
> 
> ''If you're a great shooter and you have too slow of a release, you're not going to get many shots off at this level,'' said O'Brien, who was very impressed with the physical presence of the 228-pound Smith, who averaged 23.9 points for St. Benedict's last season.


LINK


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

I don't want JR Smith, can't have a slow release in the NBA. I don't know why they are looking at Gordon, he is like AI Jr.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure about that. A successful doctor makes more than the average NBA player, but not the best players in teh league. Another thing to consider is that doctors have WAY longer careers than NBa players, so in the long run it probably is more profitable to be a doctor. However, Smith's comments seem a bit strange to me. A good doctor is REALLY smart, and med school isn't easy. Has Smith shown the brains to be a potential doctor>? Seems like he is pretty confident about his abilities.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Nelson worked out Monday along with David Hawkins (Temple), Josh Childress (Stanford) and Ben Gordon (Connecticut).
> 
> The Sixers are coming off a disappointing 33-49 finish, missing the playoffs for the first time since the 1997-98 season. They have a plethora of guards and need help at the power forward and center positions.
> 
> ...





> It could be Childress, a 6-foot-8, 205-pound forward who left Stanford a year early. He was the Pac-10 player of the year and an All-American last season.
> 
> "I was surprised how easily Childress shot the NBA 3," O'Brien said.
> 
> ...





> ... King said the Sixers would likely work out Devin Harris (Wisconsin) and Shaun Livingston (Peoria Central HS, Ill.) at the NBA pre-draft camp in Chicago.


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Billy King, the Sixers' general manager and president, said that whether the Sixers decide to select Nelson or not "he's got a lot of tools that will make him successful in this league, and I think Jim realizes that, but I think he was speaking (as) if he was picking his vision of the team."
> 
> King, who doesn't see the Sixers moving down in the draft, was on his way to Chicago for the NBA predraft camp at Moody Bible Institute, today through Friday. The Sixers plan to work out Wisconsin's Devin Harris, Illinois prep star Shaun Livingston and Brigham Young University center Rafael Araujo in Chicago.





> "I thought all four guys were very impressive," O'Brien said. "Tony DiLeo (team assistant general manager and senior vice president) was saying it was one of the most competitive workouts he's seen in his 14 years of doing this."
> 
> Said King: "I told Jim, that's the most jump shots I've seen made in this gym in a long time."





> O'Brien said he felt very strongly about Gordon and Childress after their workouts. He likes Childress' ability to shoot the 3-pointer; he said Gordon can just "flat-out play" and that Nelson and Gordon are probably two of the most mentally tough players in the draft.
> 
> Gordon was part of Connecticut's 2004 NCAA championship team and was a teammate of forward Emeka Okafor, who could be the No. 1 overall pick taken by Orlando in the draft. Gordon averaged a team-high 18.5 points and 4.7 assist for the Huskies last season, shooting 43.4 percent from the field (43.3 percent from 3-point range).
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Nelson wasn't among those overreacting to O'Brien's honest evaluation, realizing that perhaps Allen Iverson is slated for more time at the point under O'Brien, and that the Sixers have a clear need for size. But the lifelong Sixers fan showed up at Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine, admittedly with what he described as "a little chip on - to play harder and prove [Sixers] people wrong."
> 
> Hawkins, a Nelson friend and fellow Atlantic 10 warrior, noticed.
> 
> ...


LINK (reg. req.)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The way the media is handling these pre-draft workouts for the Sixers, is showing why I have a slight hatred for the Philly media. You have three players in the first workout, four in the second, and all we keep hearing about are the three Philly area players who worked out, and crumbs about the rest.

Jameer Nelson was a fantastic collegiate player, and will probably make a fine pro, but he's 1/4 of the workout. Why not more questions for Ben Gordon, or Josh Childress (despite the fact I don't want him at all)? 

Instead they're trying to hard to make something out of O'Brien's comments, trying to find a vein of negativity to thrive on. Sometimes the negativity simply isn't there, and they have to learn that.

All we know from this workout, is that a lot of shots were made, it was really intense, Childress looked good from beyond the arch, Nelson performed well, and Hawkins learned something from his workout Friday. Maybe I'm taking this the wrong way, maybe the Sixers are spinning things this way, so that other teams have no idea what direction they're going in. I would like to think that, because it is a possibility, but I also believe that the Philly media simply won't ask the right questions.

Also, anyone else curious about the interest in Ben Gordon? I think it's a trade ploy, because I've heard he was measuring in at 6'1. Also, why would O'Brien say in one breath that the team has too many guards, but in the next infer that the Sixers are interested in Gordon. There's something there.

Anyone else find it funny that Billy King tries to cover up O'Brien's honesty, and acting like he's not representing the thoughts of the Sixers.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Well we have a decent spot. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasnt Amare Stoudemire taken at 9 a couple years back?

I think we should stay away from Livingston. Although he looks like he could turn out to be quite the player, drafting him would mean AI is probably staying at the 2 guard spot, something I do not want.

I like JR Smith but thats because I saw him play local to me (Lakewood, NJ) for 2 years. He is insanely atheltic, and I think could turn into quite the player. 

But for as many freakishly athletic players that did develop into stars, I can there are a handful that didnt.

All I can say is that I hope we dont go foriegn, I feel like even if we pick a bust from America, I will have had high hopes, but if we go foriegn, I just cant get that excited, until I see production.


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Livingston is like 18 years old, AI can still play where he wants to. O Brien wouldnt play Shaun anyway


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Allen Iverson</b>!
> Livingston is like 18 years old, AI can still play where he wants to. O Brien wouldnt play Shaun anyway


I understand but I thinhk the publics perception of the draft choice would be that our intentions would be eventually to have Shaun and Allen together.

And another thing about Shaun, how many of these tall point guards actually develop, Larry Hughes is a decent player. Lamar Odom after many years player like he could. Penny Hardaway was legitimate. But it seems like it is tough for these players to find a comfortable spot on a playoff team


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Hughes was a shooting guard, Livingston is a pure passer with really not much scoring. And I would glady take an Odom or pre-injured Penny


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure about that. A successful doctor makes more than the average NBA player, but not the best players in teh league.


A successful doctor only makes around 300,000 to 500,000 a year compared tho these first rounds picks that's not much.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> A successful doctor only makes around 300,000 to 500,000 a year compared tho these first rounds picks that's not much.


I'm pretty sure a successful doctor earns more than that, and the point is that a doctor has a longer career. I doubt Smith could be a good doctor too. Seems like he is a bit too sure aobut his abilities.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure a successful doctor earns more than that, and the point is that a doctor has a longer career. I doubt Smith could be a good doctor too. Seems like he is a bit too sure aobut his abilities.


Dcrono what do you mean he seems to sure about his abilities? In whatever you do in LIFE you should feel this way or there will ALWAYS be someone trying to take what you have or get what you have and in his case, his "SPOT" in the NBA. I would be sure as possible about what I could do when I stepped on to the basketball court all the while knowing what I have to improve on. and yes Dr salaries are between 300,000 and 500,000 and thats on the HIGH end


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

On Wednesday, the Sixers will work out the following:

Ricky Minard, G, Morehead St. 
Al Jefferson, PF, Prentiss HS
Jamar Smith, PF, Maryland
Josh Smith, SF, Oak Hill Academy

So we have two first round prospects, a guy who's almost a second round lock (Minard), and an undrafted prospect in Jamar Smith. Doesn't seem like a bad workout at all.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Dcrono what do you mean he seems to sure about his abilities? In whatever you do in LIFE you should feel this way or there will ALWAYS be someone trying to take what you have or get what you have and in his case, his "SPOT" in the NBA. I would be sure as possible about what I could do when I stepped on to the basketball court all the while knowing what I have to improve on. and yes Dr salaries are between 300,000 and 500,000 and thats on the HIGH end


I meant in a nice way that he sounds kind of cocky to me. He is a great athlete and could be a great player, but when he said that he could be a good doctor if he wanted to, I thought it was kind of cocky. If he said he could be a great b-ball player I would be ok with that, because he has shown his abilities and potential on the court. But when he says he could be a doctor in a nonchalant way when he hasn't proved or shown anything in that area I think he is cocky.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> I meant in a nice way that he sounds kind of cocky to me. He is a great athlete and could be a great player, but when he said that he could be a good doctor if he wanted to, I thought it was kind of cocky. If he said he could be a great b-ball player I would be ok with that, because he has shown his abilities and potential on the court. But when he says he could be a doctor in a nonchalant way when he hasn't proved or shown anything in that area I think he is cocky.


Oh yeah I definitley understand if he said it in that kind of manner


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

I hope we draft Al Jefferson


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, in one article it looks like we got more information than in all of these weeks combined. Not a bad thing at all.  



> The Sixers hold the No. 9 pick in the first round and don't own a second-round selection. King, who is never shy when it comes to making a deal, is tirelessly working the phones.
> 
> "We'd like to try to move up," King said yesterday after the Sixers worked out four players, high school all-Americans Al Jefferson and Josh Smith, along with Maryland forward Jamar Smith (a former Inquirer all-South Jersey performer from Overbrook High in Pine Hill) and Morehead State guard Ricky Minard. "We have talked to some people, but I don't know if [moving up] is going to happen."
> 
> King said he is also talking to teams about acquiring a second-round pick.





> While he wouldn't reveal the player he liked most, King sure dropped some major hints. Remember that this time of the year, there are few subjects that cause more misinformation than the NBA draft. Teams are more adept at throwing smokescreens than setting screens. Still, King's comments were interesting.
> 
> "There is a guy I love in the draft and I don't know if he will be there [at No. 9]," King said. "I have seen him work out a couple of times and have seen him play in college, and I think he will be a very good player."
> 
> ...





> A few mock drafts have the Sixers pegged to take Josh Smith, who was recently measured by the NBA at 6-foot-7. Smith averaged 25.7 points and 7.4 rebounds to lead Oak Hill (Va.) Academy to a 38-0 record this season.
> 
> "Josh is such a good three-point shooter that I can imagine him contributing on our team next year," Sixers coach Jim O'Brien said. "What level remains to be seen."
> 
> ...





> King said that two players the Sixers plan to work out are possible top-15 picks, 6-11 Brigham Young center Rafael Araujo and 6-8 University of Minnesota freshman Kris Humphries...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> New coach Jim O'Brien gushed about Josh Smith, the lean 6-9 forward from Oak Hill Academy in Mouth of Wilson, Va., and the not-so-lean, 6-10 Jefferson, who played center for his team in Prentiss, Miss., but who projects as a power forward in the NBA. It is Smith whom O'Brien seemingly covets as the first building block for the rebuilding project to which he has been assigned. The Sixers lost seven of their final nine games last season to finish 33-49 and out of the playoffs for the first time since 1997-98.
> 
> "I was very impressed with Josh Smith's ability to shoot the three with ease from any of the spots on the floor," O'Brien said of the 215-pounder with striking athleticism and something of a reputation for being a less-than-diligent worker in practice. "He's got a very nice shooting form and a 39-inch vertical leap. He uses both hands well and has a quick, explosive first step."
> 
> ...


LINK 

Some of these were in the last post, but I decided to use this whole part. I'll say it feels really good that O'Brien feels this way about Josh Smith, as this could very well mean that OB would give Smith playtime in his rookie year.

The funny thing about reading the workout news is that you can tell that O'Brien isn't well versed in the cloak & dagger act that King and DiLeo are using. You ask them, they give very general responses, not letting you know if they're interested in Josh Smith or Matt Freije with the ninth pick, they make it like they could take anyone. O'Brien will gush about someone who he's impressed with.

If he likes Smith this much, I think there's a great chance the Sixers will go that direction.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm just curious, who do you guys think is the player that Billy King is really interested in? He said he was in college, he's seen him a lot, and plays in the East.

At first I was jumping to the conclusion that it was Luol Deng, but Billy King never said "this season" he said he saw the player a lot. I'm leaning towards Ben Gordon as the player that King is enamored with. I don't see anyone else who'd really fit those qualities that is in the #9 range.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> “I feel that coming out of Prentiss High School, that’s a small school, if you’re a great player you will get noticed,” Jefferson said. “You might not get noticed (more) quickly than other people, but eventually in the long run you will get noticed.”
> 
> Jefferson was not the lone high schooler at the 76ers workout session hoping to get noticed. He joined Oak Hill Academy’s Josh Smith.
> 
> “I always felt that I was going to be someone that had a chance to come straight out of high school to go to the NBA. Kobe (Bryant) did it. (Kevin) Garnet did it. I felt that I was going to do it too,” Jefferson explained. “I love the game, and I work hard, and I know how much I want to play. I have that feeling that I am going to do it. I am the one that wants it and everyone believes that I can do it.”





> Smith, who has been perfecting his three-point shot, believes that his experience playing in high school and overseas has helped to prepare him.
> 
> “It prepares you well because basically you go in there, in a situation where there is a lot of games played, and then you’re traveling (in) the NBA. We played overseas and that helped because we played against some professional guys over there and that got your body ready for the NBA. You play a lot of basketball over there,” Smith stated.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The knock in Smith is that he supposedly doesn't always give maximum effort.
> 
> Smith has heard the rap and doesn't like it. He is trying to dispel that notion in workouts with NBA teams with picks as high as No. 3 (Chicago).
> 
> ...





> Jefferson, a sturdy 6-foot-10 power forward, raised a few eyebrows when he said he was in eighth grade when he first had a feeling he would go right from high school to the pros.
> 
> Jefferson, who averaged 42.6 points and 18 rebounds last year as Mississippi's Mr. Basketball, is ticketed for late in the first round.
> 
> "Whoever I get drafted by, if they need me to come in and play right away, I'm ready," Jefferson said. "I know I have a lot to learn. If I have to sit back a couple years and learn, that's cool, too."


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Jamar Smith knows that his chances of being taken in the upcoming NBA Draft are slim, but the Sicklerville native remains hopeful that he will wind up on an NBA roster by the start of the season.
> 
> The former Overbrook High School standout was one of four draft prospects the 76ers worked out Wednesday at their practice facility.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would love either Smith or Jefferson. Smith can learn at least a year behind Big Dog if he stays. Gordon would be a nice pick too, but he is probably gone at #9 and I do not want to trade future picks to move up a few slots to get him. Gordon should be gone at #9, Smith might be gone, and Jefferson should be available.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> In talking to all three, it becomes clear that a player they have ranked in the top eight could have an impact this year. They could get lucky and see one of their top eight fall, but they could also watch all eight go to other teams.
> 
> That has King manning the phones, trying to figure out who will go where and what he can do about it.
> 
> ...


LINK 

O'Brien is extremely crazy about the three ball. Araujo is capable of hitting the three, but I surely would hope that OB wouldn't want the guy standing behind the perimeter jacking up threes all game long. Jim is really the anti-Larry Brown, and it's really starting to show more and more. :laugh: 

Another try-out for Jamar Smith, means he has a good shot of being on the summer league team as well as David Hawkins. Both guys are local talents and wouldn't be bad as guys on the very end of the bench if they somehow made the team. Watching Smith play in Maryland, his offensive game is raw but I doubt it'll ever be great, but he's a hustle player who's good on the defensive end. He'll never be a PF, he simply doesn't have the body for it, but he could make a living somewhere as a nice SF. I'm not sure if he has the quickness to consistently be able to defend other 3s. 

One thing is for sure, he couldn't be any worse than Amal McCaskill.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> One international player who remained in the draft is 6-11 ½ Andris Biedrins, of Latvia, who is expected to visit the 76ers next week. The Sixers hold the No. 9 pick, but have been attempting to move up and/or add a pick, perhaps in the teens.


LINK (reg. req.)

:clap: 

I really like the way the Sixers are progressing through their workouts, they're looking at a wide variety of players from all over, and they're looking at players the fans actually have interest in. I'm really looking forward to how Biedrins works out, and who he'll be working out with.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> ''You've got to look at and judge each person individually,'' Sixers president and general manager Billy King said. ''If that was the case, people would say you don't draft Duke players, although Carlos Boozer and some others have done pretty good .''
> 
> ''You never look at that on the negative side,'' coach Jim O'Brien added, referring to using past performances in the evaluation process. '' you do it on the positive side if they come out of a program that has had unbelievable success .''
> 
> ...





> ''I'm a physical guy, I like to play hard,'' said Araujo, who, O'Brien eagerly pointed out, also has an outside touch (11 3-pointers in two seasons). ''I like to play in the low-post; that's my strength.''





> Humphries' college resume is short but impressive — the 19-year-old became the first freshman to lead the Big Ten in scoring (21.7 points) and rebounding (10.1), was a first-team all-conference pick, scored in double-figures in every game, and set Minnesota's freshman scoring record.
> 
> ''It helped a lot, especially in the Big Ten,'' Humphries said of his only collegiate season. ''It's a very physical league; I had guys coming at me every night, throwing their bodies at me.''
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> "I don't know who Billy is thinking about [drafting]," O'Brien said yesterday after the Sixers worked out two likely first-rounders, Brigham Young center Rafael Araujo and Minnesota freshman forward Kris Humphries, along with senior forwards Herve Lamizana of Rutgers and Jamar Smith of Maryland and Overbrook High in Pine Hill, N.J. "That's the fun of it, and Billy hasn't dropped any hints to me."
> 
> One player the Sixers plan to bring in to interview and possibly put through a workout is Andris Biedrins, an 18-year-old forward-center from Latvia who is considered by many to be the top foreign player in the draft.
> 
> ...


LINK (reg. req.)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Ramos will continue to fly around the country for a workout every day leading up to the draft. His next stops (in order): Utah, Toronto, Boston, Washington and Philadelphia. Ramos says he doesn’t know who he will be going up against there and he doesn’t care either; he will play against anybody in order to prepare himself for the challenge of the NBA next year.


LINK 

Most likely the Sixers are trying to setup Biedrins Vs PJ Ramos. Peter John is definitely not a top ten pick, but the Sixers looking at him could mean that there's some talk about trading down.

If he's working out everyday, this would make his workout for the Sixers on Thursday, June 24th which just happens to be the same day as the draft.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Like I noted in another thread: Today's workout features Andris Biedrins, JR Smith, and Kirk Snyder.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I turned to NBC10, and I saw clips of the workout and it looked like BEEZ's boy (I have to keep saying that  ) JR Smith was getting the better of Kirk Snyder. One clip showed JR posting him up, and easily knocking Kirk to the ground, JR followed it up with a dunk.

The report said that the Sixers might be interested in taking him at #9, and then following that, they said the Sixers aren't sure that they'll have the 9th pick. Billy King said that yesterday he was 90% sure they'd have the 9th pick, but now he's a lot less sure of where they'll be picking.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The chief topic of conversation when the 76ers conducted another round of pre-NBA draft workouts yesterday was not who showed up for the session, but who didn't.
> 
> Andris Biedrins, a 6-foot-11, 240-pound prospect from Latvia, passed on the Sixers' invitation to join guards Kirk Snyder of Nevada and J.R. Smith of St. Benedict Prep in North Jersey at the Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine.
> 
> ...





> Smith, who is a solid 6-6 and 225 pounds, made his second trip this month to a Sixers workout and held his own against the 6-6 Snyder, who played three seasons at Nevada and starred in the NCAA tournament.
> 
> Most mock drafts had Smith around 20 at the beginning of the workout process, but he has inched into the mid-teens. After watching him for the second time, O'Brien said he wouldn't be reluctant to take him at No. 9 if that's the way the Sixers go.
> 
> ...





> As the draft approaches, King said he still was getting calls from other general managers regarding potential trades for the No. 9 pick his team owns. He also has talked to at least one team about getting a pick in the second round.
> 
> "There are possibilities, but tomorrow they could change," he said. "There are all kinds of deals that are under consideration. The likelihood of anything happening, I couldn't put a number on it."


LINK 

That's a huge dissapointment to have Biedrins no show the workout, he's either very confident he'll be gone before #9, or his agent doesn't know what he's doing. If he showed up for the workout, and couldn't play, he would at least give them a chance to interview him and see what kind of guy he was like. Oh well, doubt he's at the top of the draft board now, but that's just me listening to my gut.

JR Smith improving his workouts is a good thing for him, if the Sixers are really interested, they'd obviously have to trade down as he's not worth the #9 pick. It seemed like he was going to fall out of the first, now he might have positioned himself into the middle of the first, with a few strong workouts.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I turned to NBC10, and I saw clips of the workout and it looked like BEEZ's boy (I have to keep saying that  ) JR Smith was getting the better of Kirk Snyder. One clip showed JR posting him up, and easily knocking Kirk to the ground, JR followed it up with a dunk.
> 
> The report said that the Sixers might be interested in taking him at #9, and then following that, they said the Sixers aren't sure that they'll have the 9th pick. Billy King said that yesterday he was 90% sure they'd have the 9th pick, but now he's a lot less sure of where they'll be picking.


Lol not a problem at all PP. Hes been balling exceptionally well. Hopefully we could trade and pick him up. But with all the movement that’s been going on the other Smith, Josh that is may be there when we are ready to pick and I also think that Childress will fall too and if it came to Childress or Josh Smith I know Billy King and his retarded self would pick Childress.


----------

